# Snow: 49 of 50 states



## legalskier (Jan 12, 2011)

_Snow present in 49 of the 50 U.S. states
After big snow and ice events in the Southeast, Plains, and Midwest this week, 49 out of the 50 states currently have snow on the ground –  *yes, even Hawaii*, where snow falls in Mauna Loa and Mauna Kea all winter. 
The only state that has avoided this icy blast is Florida.  Does that make you want to go on a nice, warm vacation to the Sunshine State?  You're not alone.
Put another way, that means snow is present in 69.4 percent of the lower 48, which is more than double than December.  This is extremely unusual, though it's hard to put a date on when this last happened because records aren't kept on this kind of event......_
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/01/11/snow-present-in-49-of-the-50-u-s-states/


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like Florida just missed out by a few miles for going 50/50!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 12, 2011)

Actually, last year we were 50 0f 50 at one point after one of the huge storms that buried the Mid-Atlantic

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 20, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Snow present in 49 of the 50 U.S. states
> *Does that make you want to go on a nice, warm vacation to the Sunshine State?*



No.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 21, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Actually, last year we were 50 0f 50 at one point after one of the huge storms that buried the Mid-Atlantic
> 
> http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map



I thought last year the problem was no snow on Mauna Kea meant Hawaii couldn't be counted.


----------

